# no subscription



## aerojim (Mar 21, 2009)

I am new to TIVO - just bought a model TCD540080 at a garage sale - so cheap I could not pass it up! I do not want to subscribe to the service, I just want to use it manually. Any suggestions?
Thanks.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Yes, pay for the service, otherwise use the (new to you) tivo as a doorstop.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Read. A lot.

You will find that:

The TiVo software belongs to TiVo. Your use of it is subject their terms of service, which means you must subscribe to the service to use most of the features of the software, including some thay directly "take" nothing from TiVo's "service".
This forum respects TiVos right to that subscription and the sanctity of the service.
to date, nobody has written an alternative DVR software for any of the TiVo models.
If you think you can justify making a TiVo's subscription features work without a subscription, keep it to yourself or take it elsewhere. There is no justification here for such.


----------



## robomeister (Feb 4, 2005)

Classicsat, 

Excellent response. This should be the response for every attempt to use a TiVo without a subscription.

Robomeister


----------



## aerojim (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks to all of you - being new I had no idea about these restrictions.


----------



## mstover111 (Mar 30, 2009)

yea it would have been nice of the ahole to tell me about the subscription when I bought it from radio shack. Not only did they not tell me but they used it as a demo so I might owe Tivo???? I don't friggin think so. Going to buy a DVR and throw this through Radio Shacks window. What a ripoff !!!!!


----------



## eddielives (Nov 29, 2007)

mstover111 said:


> yea it would have been nice of the ahole to tell me about the subscription when I bought it from radio shack. Not only did they not tell me but they used it as a demo so I might owe Tivo???? I don't friggin think so. Going to buy a DVR and throw this through Radio Shacks window. What a ripoff !!!!!


I believe RS has a return policy. Also, you might have thought to do a little reasearch before pulling the trigger. Where are you going to get a DVR without some sort of fees attached? Maybe you meant "Going to go buy a *VCR*..."

Don't go away mad... Just go away.


----------



## unclemoosh (Sep 11, 2004)

The troll got you. Radio Shack doesn't sell TiVo.


----------



## toddinmd (Dec 8, 2004)

whoops..... posted to the wrong thread.


----------

